# gehäuse mit fenster rechts



## okeanos7 (14. April 2013)

*gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

Hallo ich suche ein gehäuse wo, wen man von vorne draufschaut, das fenster rechts ist und dass mainboard dann links eingebaut wird.


----------



## Rail (14. April 2013)

Btx??


----------



## Rizoma (14. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*



okeanos7 schrieb:


> Hallo ich suche ein gehäuse wo, wen man von vorne draufschaut, das fenster rechts ist und dass mainboard dann links eingebaut wird.



Ist mit den heutigen ATX Boards doch gar nicht möglich weil ja dann die Anschlüsse vorne wären und das könnte man auch erreichen wenn man sein bisherigen Tower einfach umdreht ^^


----------



## Wendigo (14. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

Hast du schon mal an ein Gehäuse in Würfelform gedacht? Find ich auch ganz nett.


----------



## Uter (14. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

Inverted ATX? Lian Li hatte mal mehrere solche Gehäuse im Angebot. Iirc aber aktuell nicht mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (14. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

Silverstone meine ich haben auch IATX Gehäuse.


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (14. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

Silverstone Temjin TJ11, das fällt mir grad so ein


----------



## Robonator (14. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

SilverStone Raven Evolution RV02-EW USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (SST-RV02B-EW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SilverStone Raven RV02 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (SST-RV02B-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


> Ist mit den heutigen ATX Boards doch gar nicht möglich weil ja dann die Anschlüsse vorne wären und das könnte man auch erreichen wenn man sein bisherigen Tower einfach umdreht ^^


Oder oben wie bei den Silverstones?


----------



## Rizoma (15. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

ok :p


----------



## Jonnyhh (15. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

LianLI A05-NB bietet diese Möglichkeit. Musst mal schauen wo du ein altes A05 Gehäuse herbekommst, ich hab auch länger nach einem gesucht und vor kurzem glück gehabt


----------



## Rail (15. April 2013)

Lian Li pc-100 hat das auch


----------



## blautemple (15. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

Das ist aber kein iATX


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (15. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

Alternativ ein TemJin TJ07 und darauf den iATX Mod anwenden. Ist mir grad noch ao eingefallen.


----------



## okeanos7 (15. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

hai, vielen dank für die vielen antworten. ein iatx mainboard kostet halt mehr als ein atx oder?  problem ist halt, ich sitzte in der linken ecke von meinem zimmer und man sieht von nem tower immer nur die seite wo KEIN fenster ist


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (15. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

Bei iATX ist einfach nur das Mainboardtray gedreht. Da kommen normale Mainboards rein.


----------



## Venom89 (16. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

Da passen ganz normale ATX-Boards rein. Deswegen INVERTED- ATX. UMGEDREHT 

Das ist zB ganz ordentlich. Sehr hochwertig. Würde es mir auch Kaufen aber hänge sehr an meinem TJ07 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Silverstone - Fortress Serie » Silverstone SST-FT02B-W USB 3.0 Fortress - black Window


----------



## shadie (16. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

Was auch geht ist ein Dell XPS 730 Gehäuse.

Bekommt man aber nur auf Ebay und hat so wie ich es eben bemerke kein großes Fenster....sorry 

Ist aber dennoch sehr stilvoll mit der Beleuchtung wie ich finde.

http://www.billigdrucker.de/images/hardware/komplettsysteme/dell/dell-xps-730-h2c.jpg


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (16. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

@venom

Wenn du iATX für dein TJ07 haben möchtest, such mal nqch dem iATX Mod. Das TJ07 ist ja glücklicherweise Modular aufgebaut.


----------



## Venom89 (16. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

Ja das weis ich doch . Oder schon mal ein TJ07 gesehen wo ALLES Original ist? 

Hatte nur keine lust mir eine Neue Tür zu besorgen (Fenster Rechts)

Aber so bin ich auch ganz zufrieden


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (16. April 2013)

*AW: gehäuse mit fenster rechts*

Ja hab ich, wo es grade frisch aus dem Karton kommt 
Aber ist alles OT


----------



## GameTwist (17. April 2013)

Silverstone Raven 2 müsste auch IATX sein.


----------

